# FIRST GROW indoor,bagseed,cfl.



## the chef (Jul 26, 2009)

Alright here goes, starting journal a bit late but have progressed with better equipment, sorry about focus of pics new camera. 
Bathroom grow
Set-up: 4-27watt/1400 lumens daylight cfl spitals(blues)
120 volt upright ion generator
ventilation provided by fart fan 
m/g 3 month feed potting soil
single packets m/g feed(using diluted)

Grow room: 2.5 feet wide and deep by 5.5 feet tall.
above sink, 3 walls enclosed painted white, with foil covering
the medicine cabinet and frontal mirrors(dull side out)
 pics are out of order but kayla my 7 incher is the big one, savanna is the smaller bushier one and mother is the one sprouting her first set of fans both are 4 inches. I will get better at posting as time goes by, more to come in the follwing weeks. If anyone can tell me what strains my ladies are i would be in your debt, plus let me know what you think. Thanks from an old hippie but a newbie.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello Chef 

The foil is pointless, the white paint will reflect more lumens than the foil, so in essence you are deminishing the reflected light by using it.

MG 3 month pre nuted soil is poor soil, it will make your seedlings grow great at first, then you will get problems resembling PH instability, lock outs, sick plants and growth will stop.

MJ needs a soil with no nutrients in it because you control how much feed the plant gets, not the soil, the plant will be flooded with feed every time you water it.

Your plants are stretching because of lack of light, you need 5,000 lumens per square foot, you have 6.25 sqft which needs 31,250 lumens, with what your using you only have 5,600 lumens.

If your serious about growing, you have a lot of alterations needed.

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 26, 2009)

:yeahthat: and you will only be able to tell wether its an indica ,,,satavia or an auto plant ,,,not the pacific strain ,,,unless you know what the bagseed was you bought (but then it may not be what it was claimed to be )

get some more  lumens and goodluck eace:


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah your biggest problem is going to be lack of enough light...CFL grows can be done quite well...just ask MentalPatient...he grows some monster buds with them, but you still need to provide enough light...good luck


----------



## the chef (Jul 26, 2009)

thnx to all for advice. I have a small budget so was able to put together this: now running 8-27/watt, 1400 lumens                                      (216 watt,11200 lumens total) on 2 seperate hanging lights. Best i can do with what i have. Let me know what u think.


----------



## the chef (Jul 26, 2009)

here is my new lighting system and my ladies today,  first is kayla my 7 incher, next is savanna followed by mother, both four inches. All i can do with tight budget let me know what you think.


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 26, 2009)

stays cool i suppose for tight areas too.


----------



## bshack79 (Jul 26, 2009)

why dont you just invest in a High Pressure Sodium.. they make all the difference in the world... or even a MH.. would do the trick


----------



## the chef (Jul 26, 2009)

dont have the cash , poor mans grow. plus with space too much heat


----------



## bshack79 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have only grown indoors with HPS or MH. I don't know much about what you are using.. but I can tell you ventalation with a nice fan will make all the difference with the heat from a HPS.. You might be able to get some smoke with those bulbs..   well good luck brother....


----------



## the chef (Jul 26, 2009)

gonna switch to reds for flowering, i have a 120volt ionizer and a high powered fart fan for air and vetilation


----------



## the chef (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's the latest pics after my ladies have been under the new lights for 24hrs, and a few new sprouts, enjoy.


----------



## the chef (Jul 27, 2009)

Had to move kayla outdoors. Saw some new growth can't tell if she's trying to go hermi will post results soon as she grows, can' see yet with pics but i can see it with mag glass.pics are of kayla and savanna in their new homes.


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

let me know what u think.


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

just added 1-26watt and 3- 13 watt/2700k (reds) to my set up. Had the bulbs and didn't know it, pics are full light set up and savanna. Advice, or comments appreciated.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2009)

:ciao:   *chef*...see what a gj can do for you?   lots of good help..pics look ok..a bit blurred but better then nothing..okay  above sink ya say...How do you brush teeth...j/k  and how close to the plants canopy is the lights?  should be almost touching leafs looks as though they are stretching..thos e cfl can be touching even....and i too agrre with *HIE  *remove that foil and just use the white walls.  you can use the front cover and if ya have some white paint  paint it...and when you go to flower cycle  how is the Darkness?  we want no light when its dark...another thing  may want to add a bit more soil to cover the strtch a bit..just subscribbed..thanks for shareing with us..



:ciao:    Be good..or be good at it

take care and be safe


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

the foil is covering mirrors. the blues i moved closer to the canopy, the reds are well above it for added light.your a true bud smoke


----------



## the chef (Jul 28, 2009)

todays pics enjoy, comment or advice appreciated.


----------



## the chef (Jul 30, 2009)

Well everybody had to throw away all my works today, afriad leo may be sniffin. I was letting my ladies get some sun and i think a landscaper saw what i had; not willing to take the risk. Be at a new location soon as for the grow see you all next season, thank for all advice and support. Take care and keep it pointed to the sun. THE CHEF.


----------



## the chef (Sep 6, 2009)

hello the chef is back sorry all for the deception hope you all can forgive i was a little paranoid due to ...well good kush! i have done alot of changes, first, built my own growbox and started flowering my three bagseed in the bathroom. Here are the latest= first up is my two smaller ones followed by my tallest can't figure out sexes could use some help,followed by my dinafem grows-blue widow, blueberry/white widow-&-moby ****, haze/white widow, also i switched to organic soil and nutes hope you all enjoy and i've missed you all.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 6, 2009)

Man those first three pictures are all male plants.The third pick is of a pollen sack totally open with pollen dropped I do believe.If you have fems in your garden you may as well count on lots of seeds.I think you should have stayed on the site for more advice before you logged off paranoid. IMO


----------



## zipflip (Sep 6, 2009)

:yeahthat: most definately.

how do you pee or do #2 if ya use ya bathroom as grow room and they in lites out?  do you just hold it til lites ome back on or do you interupt the lites off to go in an do bizzness? 
but ya said ya built a new grow box huh?  ya got pix?


----------



## Locked (Sep 6, 2009)

Bro those are some massive balls on those first 3 pics...male for sure...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to get those males out of there right now 

You need to do more reading.  There are tons of threads with great pictures of males and females.  Do a search so you know what to look for.  It may well be too late to keep your girls from seeding up since at least one of the male plants has dropped pollen.


----------



## orgoGROW (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Chef, judging by ur first 3 pics, it looks like u have sacs which means MALES.  Keep them away from your other plants and do it asap. Once those sacs open you may ruin your whole crop.
The plant for pic 5 &6 looks shhort and bushy, which is good.  Keep your plants as close to the light as possible so your plants wont use energy to grow closer to the light.
Females have hairlike pistols shooting out of the internodes of the plant.  Research the resources for sexes on MP and you can get excellent info as well as illustrations.  GL!


----------



## joshelkins23wv (Sep 7, 2009)

better luck next time;;KEEP TRYING


----------



## the chef (Sep 10, 2009)

better luck ....what, next time ....what? Threw out the males kept the female note this was a street bagseed looked like a hermie bag i wanted to see if stressing a hermie or male seed, would produce a fem. got one out of 3, plus my blue lady,enjoy


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 11, 2009)

hey chef your blue lady is looking good can't wait to see her grow keep up the good work.


----------



## crozar (Sep 11, 2009)

Good job the chef - plants are waiting for me!


----------



## the chef (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks crozar and jcakes glad you  tuned in  lady blue is looooking ggooood i,ll post pic,s soon along with moby **** and easyryder maybe ill start a new thread have to e logic about it first dont want to over use my posting privledges, green thoghts to you both.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 12, 2009)

lookin good :aok:! damn those males :hairpull: :hitchair:


----------



## the chef (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks to all for tuning in and your support these pics are for you in the second pic you can see a proud papa and his girl enjoy; sorrry all, i'll wear a shirt next time.green thoughts to you all!


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 14, 2009)

*looking good looking good keep it green*


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

It looks like in the near future you will have some nice lookin plants 

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 14, 2009)

Pretty cool looking cfl set up you've got going there. Can be a pain trying to cover a tall plant with cfl's... but so far it looks like she's doin her job .

Any idea what spectrum your bulbs are? If you buy a few 2400 k bulbs or around there, you might be able to amp your yield up a bit. Reflectors are always a plus too. Happy growing!


----------



## the chef (Sep 15, 2009)

tanks dynaglideguy and Mental long time no hear, glad you tuned in. My cfl 's are reds running about 190watts. I'm about 1-3 weeks from harvest and will keep you posted.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 16, 2009)

One healthy looking lady out of the three . Not bad at all for bagseed Chef . Also with cfl this grow still promising. I have noticed that your male plant were taller fast and the inter-notes are far apart , with female plant the inter-note seem to be shorter and the plant are bushier . I did my first and second grows already but still rooky at this . IDK if inter-note might tell the plant sex in veg stage or not . I am currently growing one plant too with cfl . Just trying my luck really for fun . Good luck and keep us update on the last two weeks of harvest because they are very important .


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 16, 2009)

Haha chef, didn't even notice you in the mirror in that one pic haha. Looks like you have 3 weeks or so to go... maybe more but I could always be wrong.


----------



## the chef (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks aisiansky and mental, i tried to go to work for hooters but they said no gotee....oh well maybe next time.


----------



## the chef (Sep 17, 2009)

Just the opposite aisiansky my female grew taller, don't know for sure tho i had some streatching issues


----------



## the chef (Sep 21, 2009)

These are the latest, plus lady blue, for you aisiansky. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## frankcos (Sep 21, 2009)

good looking grow man.:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2009)

One of the pics look like you have lights mounted near the floor shining up?  If so, this could be contributing to your stretch.  You do not want to provide light to the underside of your leaves.

I am guessing that you have at least 3-4 weeks, maybe more.


----------



## the chef (Sep 21, 2009)

ty frankcos and goddess for tuning in, my lady i started this grow with and i kid u not incadesent bulbs and slowly evoloved, no lights at the bottom just took pics right outside my grow box. I did put a little stretch on lady blue but nothing excessive, not a huge grow space(s) so i flower when ladies are a foot or a little taller.Your advice is as always, a breath of fresh air my lady.
My deepest grattitude.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 21, 2009)

*looking good chef keep it up my brotha *


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2009)

ty jcakes heres the latest, hope you all enjoy!


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 22, 2009)

them girls are lookin nice chef.


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2009)

ty stonedrone fer dropping by, getting close, she's starting to get that sugary coating an my mouth is watering. Hope the third works out fer ya.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 22, 2009)

nice job. hows that moby deick looking?


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

looking good blue will start a journal soon with her, a pinapple express, and a auto-easyryder.


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

Latest: Auugh, running out of room in the box! I moved lady blue, blueberry x white widow, to the flower room to make room for another lady. My first girl is a week or so from harvest and lady blue is just over a foot tall. These are the latest plus a cola shot from kayla, my first girl. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

Will harvest in next day or two, scope showing cloudy trics, and amber is almost to 40%, not a huge coating but looks good. Apoligise for pics, new meds i have to take. I'll get adjusted next shoot. Enjoy!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 27, 2009)

lookin good Chef  :aok: eace:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 27, 2009)

Happy harvesting . Hope she gets you good and baked!


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks killum and mental, lets all sing together,...frosty nugs......frosty nugs.


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh yeah! it's harvest day, if im not carefull she might produce 8 or so grams when dried. Strait filtered water for a little over a week,and now on to drying and curing. Thank you all for your help and guidance, too many to mention. Lady blue is next(blueberry/white widow), My first grow went better than i expected. She's not a 2lb wonder but she's my first in a long line. Being bagseed she's not bad for a 2 foot plant started off on incadesent. I can't wait to see how lady blue is gonna fill out, she's from a reliable stock (dinafem), and i now have a better take on things. Thanks again all, i'll post pics of lady blue soon, she's only been in flower for 5 days, untill then happy winter harvest!


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

just a finish of my....... finish.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 28, 2009)

yes that first cut is awesome. congrats on the harvest my friend


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks blue "frosty nugs" alien, fer stopping by. Really excited to taste bud i know for sure was grown right and wasn't hurried for quick sale.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 28, 2009)

good job chef good luck with your up and coming lady.


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

ty francos will take a hit fer ya.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 28, 2009)

*nice job chef looking good here's some GREEN MOJO for ur blue lady.*


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

j cakes, thanks for the mojo, i'll put up some pics 2morrow fer ya.


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

Couldn't wait fer 2-morrow, here she is ladies and gents,as promised, in her first week of flower as of today, "LADY BLUE". Shes getting bigger and has all these little spots thats possible cola sites. I'm letting her go untrimmed for the expirence. I trimmed the first one and got the general idea and now want to see what a wild woman looks and grows like, to see where i possibly would like to make cuts on my winter grow. Hope you all enjoy and i'll be holding green thoughts fer you all!


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 30, 2009)

*very nice chef keep it up cant wait to see those budds poppin*


----------



## the chef (Sep 30, 2009)

ty broyher j, can't wait either...lol


----------



## the chef (Oct 2, 2009)

Gonna finish this journal ouy with lady blue. She's on her 10th day of flowering and looking good.I hope you all enjoyed this gj and i'll post pics as she gets close to harvest. Thank you all for your help and support! Green thoughts be with ya and enjoy.:beatnik:


----------



## the chef (Oct 5, 2009)

Snapped these as i went to feed, I waited fer the light to cut on and went in and whooowee, lady blue is a shtinky! Enjoy!:beatnik:


----------



## the chef (Oct 8, 2009)

Alright 2 weeks flowering and forming bud clusters, she's gonna produce some schtinky bud, and i got white hairs all over. Sorry about the out of focus pics but its the best i can do fer now, i'll be glad when i can smoke her so i can cut way back on the prescripts that affect my eyesight, anywho the countdown continues!:beatnik:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 8, 2009)

*ver nice there chef i think i can smell that sweet sweet stank from here lol. keep it up late bro*


----------



## the chef (Oct 8, 2009)

ty jcakes, she's got little buds all over the place now!


----------



## the chef (Oct 10, 2009)

Sing with me:guitar: liiiitle buuuds!:fid: liiitle buuuddss! I gave lady blue a little trim and snapped a few fer your enjoyment...enjoy!:beatnik:


----------



## Growdude (Oct 15, 2009)

I would try and get your lights above the plants, also do you wall that off with mylar or something? are you growing in front of a mirror?

If so loose the mirror and use mylar or flat white paint on all walls surrounding your plant. enclosing the plant should help with your lack of light.


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Man thanks growdude, gonna go to the homer depot and get some mylar to cover the mirrors, walls are painted white and went and got two mambo jumbo cfl's a 65watter and a 68 watter to add to flowering, running roughly267 watts total fer flowering and the light bill is still under $125.00. I'll get a full pic of my set-up when lights come on at five here to see what ya think. Gonna try to figure out total lumes and keep ya posted.


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Well went to the homer depot, picked up a new timer, mine went caput right before my very eyes, asked around fer mylar they looked at me as if i was speaking a new dialect or somthin. Could use a little advice on where to pick some up thanks. On with the show! Holy schmoke lady blue is loooving the new jumbo cfl's! Temps are still way down and she is thriving, i think the days are right started flowering on the 22nd of last month.  Here are some of the latest with her sisters in the background. Enjoy!:beatnik:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 17, 2009)

lookin vury purty :aok:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~eace:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

ty fer stoppin by killuminati420 buds buds buds everywhere and schtinky!


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

I finally got my flower room where i want it! Now running a total of 357 watts with temps steady at 82 and 76-78 when dark. I took growdude and others advice and found a fireproof reflective sticky covering a friend gave to me back in Texas and covered the mirrors. I don't know the lumes, guess i'll figure them out one day. Ladies are loving all the new light. Moved my easyryder in there to finish out flowering in 12/12. I also couldn't resist snapping a cola shot, enjoy.


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe it's day 28 of flowering, lady blue is starting to get frosty and schtinky and budded, she's such a naughty little girl Once again some pics are out of focus and i'm sorry! Prince *valium* is slapping me around a bit but managed to snap a few good ones. I'll get better pics soon and thinkin on putting her up fer bpotm when she gets a little more frost and color. Enjoy the pics and if you drop by don't be afraid to say hi. Vapin!


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 21, 2009)

*damn chef looking good man. you're doing a good job bro keep it up i can't wait to see my plants when they start buddin. tomorrow will be 1 week of flowering for me and what i founf out was all four are ladies and there all gettin there pistils.woot have some pics up tom. late bro*


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright jcakes congrats on the females, all the green mojo to your buds my friend.


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

Things are going well with lady blue, her buds are getting fatter and really starting to connect on the stalk, plus she's getting that nice sugar coating! Gave her the last bit of nutes from here on strait water. Enjoy!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 23, 2009)

looking good bro. keep up the nice work...


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

ty my friend, glad you dropped in.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet bro...hard work pays off
Looks like some tastey stuff...I wish my screen had scratch and sniff


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

It's so  terrible......lol you can smell her around the corner ucandoit!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking  Great  *chef*...she  looks  wonderfull...so  ya  shut  down  earlier  grow  do to  you think  landscapers  seen....Did  they or  was  ya  parranoid?...take  care  and  be safe,,,oh...and  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Paranoid.. who me smoke? Uhhh wait a minute.... i think i see....


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Here you go smoke, these shots are fer you.


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

Went ahead and moved all lights above the plants, Carmen my pinapple express joined the flower group tonight and i got my thai super skunk a veggin in the box.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Things are going well with lady blue, her buds are getting fatter and really starting to connect on the stalk, plus she's getting that nice sugar coating! Gave her the last bit of nutes from here on strait water. Enjoy!



You still have a long way to go.  Why did you stop giving her nutes?


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 25, 2009)

*hey there chef looking good brotha. i'm right behiind you man my girls god some pistils everywhere im loving it. keep it green *


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello my lady and jcakes, i started giving her nutes again just in a more measured and controlled way. I stopped cause she started to nute burn a bit, you know wwidows. So i cut her back to watering fer a couple of days and now got her on nutes again.


----------



## the chef (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally got them batteries and snapped these of lady blue, frostin up she is! The countdown continues, enjoy!


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2009)

Mmmmmmm......just plain yummy.......I love how dark green the leaves are...very nice


----------



## the chef (Oct 27, 2009)

Ty HL, she is deffinatly darkerthan the others......yummy!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 29, 2009)

looking good brother!    bet ya cant wait to chop that :hubba:  green mojo for your ladies and :bong1:  for you!


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2009)

Sundancer wut up! Everytime the lights come on i'm waiting at the door wanting to go poof...Your done, but she's only 37days into flowering and still has a little more than two weeks before i start scoping her to see if she's ready....Hehehehe! The top now looks like its been dipped in sugar and she's not even done!


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking good Chef!!  Yep, looks like you dipped her in the sugar jar:hubba:

Hold off, but start sharping those shears

Smoke on:bong1:


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2009)

FTC in the house! Here hold this:bong1: i think i've sterilized my shears 6 times already, vacuumed the floor 4 times, and her medium is clean enough to eat off. Still have to light candles, recite bob marley mantra, clean out cureing jars fer the 4th time, play cheech and chong's "Hey man it's dave!"....man i still got alot to do!


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 30, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> FTC in the house! Here hold this:bong1:



Here ya go, back atcha :bong1: I'm just sitting here :watchplant: and listening to singing, with my knees crossed humming to help your buds frost and watching C & C  Nice


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

Ftc is a bud indeed!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 31, 2009)

girls are chugging along nicely bro. you can't go wrong with any widow. my all time fave, ww... ...peace chef. keep up the great job bro...Irish...


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

ty brother Irish, gettin close!


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

Snapped a few twin shots,:holysheep:  these are on the main stalk! These pics are fer my bud Irish!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2009)

Sahhweeeeet Chef... ...

i can see trichs on the girls now buddy. all sugary, and sahhweeeet. ...

keep 'er green bro...heres some luck 'o the Irish fer your babies...

_-_-_-_-_ GREEN MOJO_-_-_-_-_


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

TY brother Irish, I can feel that Irish greeeen mojo!


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

Snapped these of lady blue fer my buds Irsih and 4u2smoke on his b-day! I fell in love with the second cola shot!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Things are look VERY nice Chef...   Rock ON!-)


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

Ty dos, btw i loove steve martin, i think my first CASSETTE tape was of king tut.


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

Took an early sample from the lowest branch and in to the paper bag she went. Just a test of  the product! I will dry it out a couple and then in the curing  jar till harvest! I'll post an early smoke report when i can't wait any longer.


----------



## loolagigi (Nov 3, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Took an early sample from the lowest branch and in to the paper bag she went. Just a test of the product! I will dry it out a couple and then in the curing jar till harvest! I'll post an early smoke report when i can't wait any longer.


why, why why?  its your plant, but why? you said when you cant wait any longer?/////, you allready cant wait any longer.....cmon, patience   btw very sexy ladys


----------



## the chef (Nov 3, 2009)

Ty loolagigi, that was a lower branch that stopped growing, it is as big as it is gonna get due to earlier troubles. Getting real close to harvest and want a sampl peice when i cut her. Surly you understand? I hope.


----------



## loolagigi (Nov 3, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ty loolagigi, that was a lower branch that stopped growing, it is as big as it is gonna get due to earlier troubles. Getting real close to harvest and want a sampl peice when i cut her. Surly you understand? I hope.


yeah i suppose. how many weeks in flower are you?  i would say maybe week 5 or 6?   :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey loolagigi, 42 days in. Pistils are starting to retreat back into the bud. Red hairs are popping up all over, Trichs are mostly cloudy with a small percentage turning amber. Getting close and i'm excited!  Apolagise fer the fuzzy pics, got ahold of some Kush so i wouldn't get to early into smoking my grow. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Day 45 of flowering: Took these as the lights came on, heres where we are at. More red hairs are prominent, all sugary coated, trichs scope out at all cloudy and about 25-30% amber.No yellowing or falling off of the upper leaves at all. Blueberry/white widow. I have a heavy sativa dom thats ready to go to flower, but i have no room. I know the general feedback will be to wait longer, but what's so bad pulling her in the next day or two? She's indie dom. and smelling sweet! Could use all feedback and will follow advice! TY my family fer your help.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2009)

whoa big guy. ...please, please, please don't chop her yet. she needs several more weeks bro. you will get mediocre smoke right now, and possibly the junk on the street would be better. i kid you not Chef, you would be always ask'in yourself, "what if"...

they need 2-4 weeks still by what i'm looking at. 2 will give you what you'll be looking for , i think. and 3, and 4 weeks from now, you'll be smoking some A #1, world class dank. ...

ultimately, it's your call. i would never chop early, unless under complete duress, or having a mental breakdown. and you don't sound either.  ...

you've brought those girls this far bro, now you owe it to yourself to see the grow out properly, by taking the girls to the finish line. you feel me bro?...

hit the bubba again, and rethink this ,,, ahhh, brainfart. lol... lol... peace...Irish...


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

I fell ya brother i go in and look at them and i can feel it in my bones its just not at that final stage. Ya know where they start to bloom then pause, then boom next to the last stage, then slow stage , and finish, i feel i'm at that slow stage right before the dramatic finish. Gonna give her nutes and a couple of molasses treats. before i flush her...i'll wait!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

so white...I want to nip off the nug and eat it.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

I know i have dreams of trimming and scraping the white crystals of my arm with a puddy knife...Hmmmm!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2009)

you got a scope chef?


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup


----------



## IRISH (Nov 7, 2009)

Timberrrrr...


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol, gonna prob down her sunday in sacrafice fer a cowboy's win! As i get close to wrapping up this gj i would like to thank the little people fer thier help.........there's bob the earthworm, his brotherfrank..ooops frank now has a twin. A whole lotta gj to come! I'll post chop down and drying/jar pics as they occur. Ty to everyone posted here. One down, _ to go!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

I was gonna wait fer at least sun. to chop down lady blue. but after seeing mai li, my thai ss, i decided under expert advice.....TIMBER! Would have waited longer but these things occured: Tss will grow out of the box in a day or two, needed to put trainwreck in the box, badly! Have a late jan through march schedule of in law visits, and man i gotta lot of new strains headed my way! Still got an easyryder, pinapple express, and a moby di*k in flower plus the tss. Lady blue is so awsome, top heavy, thick, SCHTANKY, covered in a sugar like coating, trich are all cloudy and about 35-40% amber, I'm happy! I will finish out this gj with a cut and hanging blue widow! Ty all fer your help and please don't be upset she's getting chopped early. I just got to happy and planted to much!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

here's the rest of the pre execution pics.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

Lookin' real good, Chef! Lady Blue looks like she's gonna give you some powerful smoke. WAY TO GO, Chef!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

TY mmama! Gonna give her a trim right now. Your help and support along the way was most appreciated...Gracias!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

ok heres lady blue with her hair cut! I also got a sweet head start on hash and cannabutter. Got a nice size cola as you can see, and finally the famous string job. I got a nice little pile of early samples that went straight into a small paper bag. Can't wait fer the whole thing. TY again to all who dropped and chimed in. Geen thoughts be with you all!


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

and the rest!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

lady blue really came through for you, chef! how's she taste?


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey mmama! She's deff. a blueberry with a frosty ice taste, strong..really strong...Hehehehe!


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 10, 2009)

*nice bro i cant wait till my time is here*


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice harvest chef....


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Ty HL & jcakes, the fruits of labor!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats Chef 

What did it feel like as you stood with blade knowing you were going to kill the love you had for her?

eace:


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Heartbroken at first HIE. I said a few words, bowed my head fer a moment of silence, burnt a fan leaf as a sacrafice to the green gods and WHAP! i wanna cry untill i open the cure jars and then i feel good again.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

ROFL, HIE!

i remember seeing pictures of Kirlean photography years ago, where it showed plant energy. And then they showed a plant getting cut down, and the colors and dimension changed dramatically. 

Interesting thing about that---the person who killed the plant came back into the plant room, and the other plants were being monitored, and every plant started screaming in colors and energy waves when the man came into the room again. 

Very interesting data!

Chef, i'm going to have to find some fruity seeds to try. I've never smoked any fruity anything, but it sure sounds delicious. I hate to admit it, but my hermie grow from last winter tastes and smells like alfalfa. Curing was so so so impossible with our single digit humidity. Even with a humidifier on, it just would not cure slow enough. Ah well, those alfalfa hermies still did the job. I hope each grow gets successively better. 

Toke 'er up, Chef!


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

TY mmama, have you tried brown bagging it? You will enjoy the fruity i promise! Blueberry anything is a good place to start, i think a order of smurfberry might have to be on the next order.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> i wanna cry untill i open the cure jars and then i feel good again.


 
She is going to sing your name as she knows you need to wait for her.

She will visit your dreams and leave weary morning in her path as a token of her love she had with you.

The kind of love only a female can turn into sweating horror.

She is now living inside you mind after your cruel life removing cuts of cold steel.

She will never give up until you cut your Bobby Davro off and start wearing a skirt using the name Sandra.

Females are like that.

Well they are in my part of the world anyway :rofl:

eace:


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL, Wel put sir. Bobby darvo..never heard it put that way. Blood sweat and tears..and then more eh hie? 
   WE shall devote all to the lady. She comforts us. She consoles us. We give our soul, our being for a slight chance to rule them. When we've finally caught them, is it not us whom are caputered fully?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 11, 2009)

^ i'll second, and third that.^  ...

dammmmitttallllll, that must be some gooooooooooooooooddddddddddd stuffffff... ...


wow. my eyes hurt now...............................................................

looks good brother Chef...we know whats on your menu!!! ...


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Serving# 17...ooops thats me!


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 11, 2009)

looking good chef...some nice looking smoke for sure...man i cant wait for xmas to whack the AK:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey sundancer you gotta give us a smoke report on that ak.


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 11, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey sundancer you gotta give us a smoke report on that ak.


 
you got it bro...as soon as i wake up from the buzz ill post one lol   its gonna be a LONG month waiting for them to finnish!


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 26, 2009)

Yo Ho chef,

     LOL, I bet that was a sticky job. I wonder how many times you just stuck your hand right up to your nose to get a good sniffer full of that perfume. MMMMMmmmmm, yessir !!!!!

 CONGRADULATIONS on what looks like a very promising Christmas Season. Hee-Hee....

We will be standing by to hear about the taste, when your ready to let us know, Don't forget now...

Ps. My W/W and the B/M are down to the wire it's just the fine tune of percentages now. So any day, Ha-Ha has me excited, can't wait to share some pics myself.


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

TY king, the blue widow taste wonderfull. It's blueberry is very present even in the aftertaste, but it also has a frosty, cool ice to it. I'm guessing it's fromm the ww. Ya got me jacked about your harvest, look foward to a taste report from ya!


----------



## salsaraze (Jan 9, 2010)

hey chef i see that youre using the 27 watt bulbs i was just letting you know that if you want a big boost in lumens and a full spectrum bulb for vert little money at home depot or lowes they sell a 65 watt bulb spiral that gives off 300 watts and fits in the regular socket fo 15 dollars and u would be amazed at the boost in the size of the colas works wonders up here in alaska they cant keep them stoked at the stores   salsa


----------



## the chef (Jan 9, 2010)

Um thanks fer the tip, and  if i'm not mistaken i got the 65 watt at lowes and the 68 watt at home depot. Got only one 65 and three 68's in the flower tent now. Thank ya bud.


----------

